# Dome molds



## lesterm (Mar 22, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone knew where to find dome molds? I am not sure if I have the term correct, but they are like muffin pans only rounded on the bottom. Thanks!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

http://www.auiswiss.com/
http://www.pastrychef.com/htmlpages/products.html
http://www.culinarycookware.com/cata...Pastry%20Tools
http://www.chefrubber.com/default.html
I did not check for domes, but these are some of my speed sites that should have what you need. If you don't find them, I can give you other places to look.
Pan


----------

